# "Copyright" entry in WR dictionary



## Clayjar

Hello to all,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question.

Whenever I attempt to translate a word from English to French in the WR dictionary, I receive the translation of the word "copyright" regardless of the word I entered. Is anyone else experiencing this problem, or is it specific to my computer?

Thanks,
Clay


----------



## Trina

I've just tried a few words and am not having any problems.


----------



## Aupick

I believe this happens when you look too many words up in a short space of time. The site gets worried that your trying to download the whole dictionary and temporarily blocks your access. It should return to normal soon.

I'm sure there have been threads about this in the past, but I can't find any. So maybe I'm just imagining it and maybe you shouldn't trust me.


----------



## geve

Aupick said:


> I'm sure there have been threads about this in the past, but I can't find any. So maybe I'm just imagining it and maybe you shouldn't trust me.


Hi Aupick, have you taken the test yet? 

Here's what I found: is word reference.com messed up?, Bizarre Error in Fr/En-En/Fr, Italian-English Dictionary. But you gave a better explanation


----------



## Clayjar

Aupick said:


> I believe this happens when you look too many words up in a short space of time. The site gets worried that your trying to download the whole dictionary and temporarily blocks your access. It should return to normal soon.



This is really strange. I haven't used WR dictionaries in the past few days, and this issue came up on the very first word I searched. Waiting for about 30min between queries hasn't helped either. I've even rebooted my computer and modem without any improvement.

Hopefully this glitch is only temporary.


----------



## cuchuflete

Clayjar said:


> This is really strange. I haven't used WR dictionaries in the past few days, and this issue came up on the very first word I searched. Waiting for about 30min between queries hasn't helped either. I've even rebooted my computer and modem without any improvement.
> 
> Hopefully this glitch is only temporary.



Try clearing cookies and cache.  These may hold settings even after a reboot.


----------



## Clayjar

cuchuflete said:


> Try clearing cookies and cache.  These may hold settings even after a reboot.



Unfortunately, clearing my cookies and cache hasn't made a difference. I've tried searching in three different browsers (Internet Explorer, Firefox, and Firefox Portable) and the problem still exists in all three.


----------



## cuchuflete

The problem definitely seems to be in your local environment, as we haven't had reports of this from other dictionary users.  Try getting to the FR dict. from here:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=test&sourceid=Mozilla-search

or here:

http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/happy


----------



## ovalent

Hello I'm using Wordreference since 3 months (it's a very good site and a great tool), and today i have the same problem than Clayjar has described.
For information i'm located in China now. I also tried to removes my cookies, tried to use different dictionaries, but the "copyright" problem still here. Maybe the problem come from my environment, but I don't know what to do ? 
And now it's seems there not only one user with this bugs...

I have tested you 2 previous links (the forum not allow me to post the complete links):
- .../es/translation.asp?tranword=test&sourceid=Mozilla-search ==> work
- .../enfr/happy ==> "copyright" bug

Thank you for your help.

Olivier
(Sorry for my bad English)


----------



## Clayjar

Thanks for your help cuchuflete.

Those links have not fixed the problem. Like ovalent said, the first one takes me to the correct entry in the WR dictionary, but as soon as I click another word on the left of the screen or type a different query in the search box, I am redirected to the "copyright" entry. The second takes me directly to the copyright entry.


----------



## ovalent

I have just performed a new test on wordreference
with the followings link:
.../fren/chien
.../enfr/house
And now all it's ok. Stange, but the bug seems to be solved (or it disapear, I don't know)


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,
I was changing a few things on the dictionary server and it is possible that there was a problem.  I have reverted everything back to normal and I'll investigate to see if there is some problem.

Mike


----------



## Clayjar

Everything seems to be working fine now. Thanks everyone.


----------

